# Ryobi-5-in-Plain-End-Scroll-Saw-Blades-Assortment



## mikethetermite (Jun 16, 2009)

I tried some of these worked quite well. Got them all for for $.99. 
108 for $.99, not a bad deal at all.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ryobi-5-in-Plain-End-Scroll-Saw-Blades-Assortment-/290867787346?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43b9123652

This auction iwas for THREE (3) packs of Ryobi 5 in. Plain-End Scroll Saw Blades Assortment (each is 36-Pack) Model # A28SC12. For scroll saws that take a 5 in. plain-end blade. 12 blades each with 11.5, 12.5 and 41 teeth per inch.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

Nice! 

Sheila


----------

